# 1988 735i



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

my dad is thinking about picking one up.... since he found a really good offer...

just wondering if there are any issues i should warn him about????


kk thnx.:thumbup:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

This is an old complex car. 

I'd check that all the electronics work. Check the power seats, the sunroof, the windows and the power locks. Make sure the trunk locks and unlocks with the doors.
With any car this old, check for hidden rust.
Check the control arm / thrust arm bushings.
Check that the AC works.

The M30 engine is one of the best things BMW ever created. I'd still go ahead and do the basic engine checks. Compression, oil in water. 

Check that the car is straight. 

I think that car is in the range of years when the original doors, fenders and hood would have a sticker with the VIN number on them. If they were replaced with factory parts there will be a black sticker that says BMW DOT.

A replaced panel isn't necessarily a bad thing, but I'd take an extra careful look for old collision damage.


----------

